# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Manga] [anime] Gantz

## loka

*Anime*


Directeur : Ichito Itano (Dust)
Oeuvre originale : Hiroya Oku
Scnario :Seishi Togawa
Rdacteur d'histoire de srie & script : Masashi Sogo
Character design :Naoyuki Onda
Mecha & accessory design : Toshihiro Nakajima
Color design :Takae Iijima
Directeur 3d :Yasuhiro Kato
Directeur artitstique : Shigemi Ikeda (Atelier Musa)
Directeur de la photographie : Koujirou Hayashi
Edition :Kiyoshi Hirose
Directeur sonore :Hiroyuki Hayase
Musique :Hiroyuki Hayase, Togawa Natsuki
Studio :Gonzo
Nombres d'pisodes :26
*
Titre des pisodes :*

Gantz First Stage
01 - Une nouvelle journe commence.
02 - Ils ne sont pas humains.
03 - Kei-chan tu es gnial.
04 - Et maintenant prsentation des scores.
05 - Ce jour l pour ainsi dire...
06 - Je l'ai fait !
07 - Je suis derrire toi.
08 - Oh merde!
09 - Mise  mort rapide.
10 - Yuzo-kun.
11 - Il ne tirera pas.
12 - Kat-kun, attends.
13 - Je t'en prie, meurs !


Gantz second Stage
01 - Adieu!
02 - Je veux aller plus vite.
03 - J'y arriverais.
04 - Je peux leur tirer dessus non ?
05 - Bienvenue.
06 - C'est quoi a ?
07 - Tires moi dessus!
08 - Grand frre!
09 - Ne redis jamais a!
10 - Kuronien.
11 - Il n'y a pas de labyrinthe sans sortie.
12 - Nous rentrerons vivants!
13 - Merde!

Gantz a commenc  tre diffus en avril 2004 sur Fuji TV. Vu son ct assez "trash", des hommes se font couper en deux voyant ainsi leurs boyaux sortir, de nombreuses ttes explosent ajout  cela du sexe et des personnages avec un ct assez malsain (certains prennent plaisir  tuer, d'autres se contente de regarder une personne qui va bientt mourir...), l'anime  subit de nombreuses censures lors de sa diffusion TV au Japon. Mais heureusement pour nous, les DVD sont sortis et sans censure ce qui fait que la 1re saison compose de 11 pisodes  cause de la censure se retrouvent  13 pisodes avec la version non censure. En ce qui concerne la deuxime saison, celle-ci tant bien plus violente que la 1re, elle n'a pas subit de censure lors de son passage TV.

Au vu de ce qui a t dit au-dessus, on peut croire que l'auteur a dcid d'assouvir ses pulsions les plus malsaines  travers cet anime et rien de plus mais dtrompez-vous, celui-ci va beaucoup plus loin. En effet l'auteur cherche  nous faire rflchir sur lHumanit. Peut-on tuer des dizaines d'tres qui vit et qui pense simplement pour notre propre survie?? La socit qu'il dcrit et qui pourrait tre / est? la ntre est devenue goste o la loi du chacun pour soi est applique. Les gens s'isolent de plus en plus, ne font confiance  personne et cherchent avant tout le profit et le pouvoir quel quen soit le prix  payer. Au milieu de cela il y a encore quelques personnes qui essayent tant bien que mal d'tre le plus juste possible et mettent leur vie en danger pour sauver les autres, c'est le cas de Kat qui peu  peu va changer Kurono et lui faire prendre conscience de cela.

Comme beaucoup d'animes ralis par Gonzo (Full Metal Panic, Vandread, Hellsing, Gravion, Gate Keepers, Samura 7...) Gantz est un mlange de 2D et de 3D plutt bien russi malgr un manque de soins au niveau des visages car ceux-ci peuvent trs bien russi par moment alors qu' certains moments ceux-ci sont assez "spciaux" si je puis dire.
Au niveau du droulement de l'histoire, je ne reprocherai qu'une seule chose au First stage, ce sont certains pisodes qui se trouvent entre la 1re mission et la 2me mission (je pense notamment aux pisodes 6 et 7) qui ne sont pas trs intressant. Concernant le Second stage, celui-ci n'est que du bonheur. L'action est beaucoup plus prsente, les personnages livrent plus leurs sentiments, de nombreux rebondissements vont avoir lieu au niveau scnaristique... Bref, un pur rgal.
Au niveau musical, bien que les gnriques soient bien russit le reste de la bande son l'est beaucoup moins, en effet une ou deux musiques seulement accompagnent l'anime, ce qui est peu pour 26 pisodes.

Au final, l'anime s'en sort plutt bien malgr une fin qui pourrait en dranger quelques-uns


*Manga*

Publi par le magazine Young Jump au Japon depuis 2000, puis en tomes relis par Shueisha, Gantz a connu un rapide succs puisque mme pas deux ans aprs sa publication au Japon, Tonkam avait dj acquis les droits pour ce manga. Pourtant, j'tais loin d'imaginer un tel "succs" vu le thme abord. Un lycen banal et obsd ainsi que son ami d'enfance se font craser par un train en voulant aider un clochard. Avant que ceux-ci ne meurent, on peut lire les penses des autres personnes "a vous apprendra  jouer les hros, cool je vois voir quelqu'un mourir, je vais prendre une photo...". Mais sauvs in-extrmis par une sphre qui rpond au nom de Gantz ils devront faire une chasse aux martiens pour rcuprer leurs vies. L, on commence  se dire mais c'est quoi ce manga?? On voit des personnes mourir, et pas de la meilleure faon(notamment des ttes qui volent) au bout de quelques pages, des personnes profondment gostes, et quelques pages plus loin une fille totalement nue qui manque de se faire violer. On peut se demander si l'auteur n'a pas voulu rassembler tous les mauvais cts que pouvait avoir l'tre humain dans un manga sans queue ni tte.
Mais en fait, pas du tout, Hiroya Oku a fait une critique de la socit actuelle o les Hommes ne sont qu'attirs par l'argent et o une seule loi rgit le monde : Chacun pour soi! Les Hommes ne soucient plus de rien : un homme peut mourir, une fille peut se faire violer sous leurs yeux, ils ne ragiront pas. Mais le feront-ils par peur ou tout simplement par gosme??! Quelle est la premire chose  laquelle on pense quand on va voir quelqu'un mourir??: "Quelqu'un va bien le sauver"...non, mais plutt "Je vais peut-tre voir quelqu'un mourir". Pourquoi chercher  vivre dans un monde pareil?? Voil les diffrentes questions que les personnages se poseront au long de leurs aventures. De plus, bien que le manga en soit  plus de 19 tomes actuellement, l'auteur continue toujours de nous surprendre et, par certains moments, pas dans le bon sens. Et mme si le hros princicpal (Kei) ressemble de plus en plus  un super hros au fil des tomes, il ne faut pas oublier que Gantz reste un manga assez raliste, et l'auteur nous le fait bien savoir. Les super hros n'existent pas, il n'y a que des Hommes qui essaye de faire de leur mieux tout en cherchant  survivre dans ce monde malsaint qu'est le ntre, et, comme tous les Hommes, ils commetent des erreurs.
Pour le style graphique, il n'y rien  redire, l'auteur s'est servit de l'informatique pour raliser ses dessins. En ce qui concerne l'histoire celle-ci peut paratre assez simpliste mais une fois plong dedans on ne peut plus dcrocher et on veut en savoir plus, lire la suite mais il faut attendre 2 mois (un peu long quand on a commenc  accrocher).

Bref Gantz est un manga qui vaut le dtour, et si vous n'tes pas convaincu allez le feuilleter dans une boutique spcialise ou dans une fn*c histoire de juger par vous-mme.

Les + :
-une histoire prenante
-un style graphique quasi irrprochable
-des persos charismatiques

Les - :
-certains bords des planches ont lair coup (rien de grave, on voit quand mme tous les dialogues)
-les nombreuses fusions de sang pourraient en gner certains.
-un prix un peu trop lev  mon got : 8.55 (alors quau Japon celui-ci est vendu environ 5 si je ne me trompe pas).

Les sorties Franaises :
Pour l'instant, 15 tomes sont sortis en France. A noter que le 22 Mars 2006 est sorti le 1er coffret starter de Gantz comprenant les 3 premiers tomes au prix de 27. Le prix en France est assez cher (9Euros environ) alors qu'au Japon ils sont  5 euros.

----------


## warwink

8.50  ::?:   cultura, il est mme  9 voir 9,50. Ce qui fait un peu chr quand mme.

Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est l'un des meilleurs manga que j'ai pu lire. J'avais dj commenc par le voir en anime,  sa sortie au Japon, mais sans avoir accroch. Puis, je l'ai lu en manga et alors l .... que du bonheur.  ::): 

Je prfre largement le manga que l'anime. D'un point de vu graphique, sur le manga, c'est beaucoup mieux dessin, chaque dtail est soign ce qui le rend encore plus gore, alors que sur l'anime, je trouve ca un peu fade.

Sinon, me sensible s'abstenir car cela reste, comme j'ai dit, assez gore par moment mais c'est ca qui fait son charme (et son histoire des plus farfelu bien sr).

Tout simplement: A lire !!!!

----------


## loka

Oui trs gore et parfois des scnes de sexe aussi, donc public averti ^^
Pour l'anim, tu as vu quelle version ? car quand c'est sorti au japon c'etais une version censur de 11 episodes (premiere saison).
Depuis ils ont sorti la premiere saison en non-censur (13 episodes...) et la saison 2 aussi en non-censur, je peux te dire que a change  :8O:  

A savoir que l'anime suis le manga jusqu'au volume 9, ensuite a part en live total par rapport au manga (la saison 2 en anim est excellente).

Donc je conseille les 2, le manga ET l'anim, donc  lire et  voir  ::D:

----------


## warwink

J'ai vu la version non censur mais mme celle l est bof par contre j'ai pas encore la saison 2 en anime, je les ai mais pas le temps en ce moment de les regarder.

----------


## BizuR

Ca ne fait pas beaucoup d'amateurs de Gantz tout ca  ::): 

Pour ma part, je fais partie des mes sensibles on dira, ou plutt de ceux qui ne recherchent pas ce style d'ambiance en lisant/regardant un manga/anime. Je prfre un monde plus gay et des histoires moins agressives. Gantz reste cependant bien dessin  :;): . 

Je pourrai faire une comparaison avec les miyazaki et le tombeau des lucioles sur lequel je n'ai pas accroch malgr les dessins qui sont eux aussi trs bien fait. Cependant l'histoire et l'esprit du film sont en dehors de mes attentes en matire de films d'animation ou d'anim.

En tout cas, merci bien pour ce lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng rsum loka ... j'attend de toi que tu en fasses de mme pour tout ceux que tu connais histoire que j'en apprenne un peu plus de chacun  ::lol::

----------


## loka

Bon ds demain, je me lance dans les rsums des mangas/anims que j'aime bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## warwink

Prparez vous !!

On va mme devoir crer une sous rubrique spcialement pour toi  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

NICKEL !!! 
Ca permettrait d'oter un forum supplmentaire de ma longue liste et de pouvoir venir n'en parler qu'ici  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Bon comme l'install de mon serveur se fait quasi tout seul avec le script que j'avais prepar et que je n'ai qu' attendre, j'ai commencer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## warwink

> Bon comme l'install de mon serveur se fait quasi tout seul avec le script que j'avais prepar et que je n'ai qu' attendre, j'ai commencer



Il est chaud, il est chaud !!!


Sinon pas d'autres amateurs de Gantz ... ca m'tonne ! :8O:

----------


## loka

oui quand j'ai commencer gantz et que j'ai vu comment c'etais bien, je me suis tonn de voir que c'etais si peu connu...
J'ai decouvert completement par hasard pour ma part et bien que connaissant beaucoup l'univers manga/japanime, je ne connaissait pas.

----------


## behe

salut,
je dois avoir l anime Gantz au fond d'un placard . A l'poque, je n'avais regard que le premier pisode et n'avais pas particulirement accroch mais
aprs cette prsentation je sens que j'ai trouv mon occupation pour ce week end.

----------


## berceker united

J'ai dcouvert Gantz parce que mon cousin me l'a propos. Depuis je suis devenu assez accrocs. Personnellement, je trouve que les dialogues ne sont top top et voir trop prvisible, manque d'originalit. J'ai l'impression que dans certaine scne  il ne savent pas quoi dire  ::roll::  mais l'histoire est prenant parce que comme les heros nous ne savons pas se qu'ils se passent dans cette affaire (du moin l ou j'en suis). L'anime compar au manga est un peut dcevant mais bon c'est pas nouveau de suite. La musique du gnrique verrsion entire est terrible  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Ce que j'aime bien c'est que les derniers episodes de l'anime sont du plus par rapport au manga, de mme l'anime se finit alors que le manga continu, aprs l'episode des statues les 2 prennent un chemin completement diffrent, c'est ce qui m'a amener  lire/voir les 2  ::):

----------


## cimbomlu

> Il est chaud, il est chaud !!!
> 
> 
> Sinon pas d'autres amateurs de Gantz ... ca m'tonne !


Si si si moi je lis Gantz  ::mouarf::

----------


## inddzen

::applo::  La fiche est sympa
Je viens tout juste de finir le 2me stage. Au dbut je trouvais l'ide assez originale et j'tais pratiquement scotche  mon cran; mais j'ai vite dchant et finalement je me dis qu'ils aurait pu faire mieux, surtout la chute et certaines scnes dont le ralisme est plus proche de celui du jeu (images de synthese) que d'un anime.
J'ai surtout pas apprci les scnes ou il y avait trop d'hsitation et pas assez d'action, genre "alors qu'est ce qu'on fait  prsent", j'en tais nerve et je me fesais force pour ne pas zapper.  
Sinon, c'est pas trs trs gore  mon avis (peut etre que j'en ai vu trop et je commence a m'y habituer  ::oops::  ), compar  d'autre anime, genre Blood+, Elfen Lied, Berserk, Tokk et autres...

----------


## loka

Si tu aimes les mangas, je te propose de lire le manga qui prend un chemin completement different  partir du volume 9 il me semble (aprs les boudhas sur l'anime).

----------

